# Whole month? October is Pregnancy and Infant Loss Awareness Month



## Whittliz (Oct 5, 2006)

I saw the post about Oct. 15th, but I thought the whole month is Pregnancy and Infant Loss Awareness Month.







:

http://www.nationalshareoffice.com/


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

: October is Pregnancy and Infant Loss Awareness Month.








:

A few years ago bereaved parents decided on October 15th as Pregnancy and Infant Loss Awareness Day.

This month I made up an email with information on how to support parents who have lost a baby and where they can find support and emailed it out to my friends and neighbours.

This is what it says:








October is Pregnancy & Infant Loss Awareness Month









_'How very softly you tiptoed into my world,
Only a moment you stayed,
But what an imprint
Your footprints have left upon my heart.'
-Dorothy Ferguson_








In 1988, President Ronald Reagan declared October as Pregnancy and Infant Loss Awareness Month in memory of the many babies who die to ectopic pregnancy, miscarriage, stillbirth and Sudden Infant Death Syndrome.








: *Supporting Parents Whose Baby Has Died*

*The grief that follows the death of a baby is real.*
Bereaved parents need friends and family to acknowledge their child's life and their right to grieve.
Grief has no timetable, grief takes as long as it takes.

*Grieving parents experience a vast range of emotions and need to talk about their much loved child.*
Listening with your heart is one of the best things you can do for the sad parents. You don't need to have any answers because the truth is there aren't any.

*There are no magic words that will take away the pain. Having another baby will not take away the pain.*
The child that died was a unique individual and will always be an important part of the family. This baby can never be replaced by any other children that the parents may be blessed with.

*Parents will always miss their precious child who died.*
They will always think of their baby and the life they should have had together.

*Parents need to talk about their child who has died. This is normal and to be expected.* Bereaved parents cope better when they have a good support system.








: Support For Those Who Have Experienced The Death Of A Baby

*Perinatal Bereavement Services Ontario*
1 888 301 PBSO
http://www.pbso.ca/

PBSO is an ever-growing organization that strives to support perinatally bereaved families across the province of Ontario.
PBSO provides one-on-one telephone support, bimonthly support group meetings, newsletters, information, resources, special events, and memorial services.

*Bereaved Families of Ontario*
1 800 236 6364
http://www.bereavedfamilies.net/

Bereaved Families of Ontario provides infant loss support groups, grandparent support groups, telephone support, one-to-one support, family nights, seminars, workshops and newsletters.








: *Support On The Web*

*Baby Bunny*
http://www.babybunny.net/

An interactive memorial site for sad parents which includes memorials, poetry,
letters to heaven, medical information, and support. Baby Bunny was made by Susan Stratton in memory of her five babies, Madison, Alex, Aria, Anne, and Akima.

*Mothers In Sympathy and Support*
http://www.misschildren.org/

This site provides information and support not only for the bereaved family but also for the friends, family and professionals.
These pages include poetry, articles on loss, death, grieving, and remembering, kindness cards, seminars, and the M.I.S.S.ing Angels Bill. The M.I.S.S. foundation was created by Joanne Cacciatore in memory of her daughter Cheyenne.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Babybunny didn't work for me.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydawnsmommy* 
_'How very softly you tiptoed into my world,
Only a moment you stayed,
But what an imprint
Your footprints have left upon my heart.'
-Dorothy Ferguson_
[/FONT]

I cried when I read that. Those four lines are perfect.


----------



## hojobj (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you amydawnsmommy for posting all the information.

I want to add another thing to The Supporting Grieving Parents:

Please don't say "At least you have (insert number here) beautiful children to appreciate!"

Just say, "I'm sorry, please call me if you need to talk." Call the parents frequently to say hello. It's hard to call someone when you are depressed and crying even though you know they can help you through a tough moment.

Remember the father. He feels the loss just as strongly, just differently. My husband started throwing things away to deal with his grief.


----------



## cubasianchica (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama* 
I cried when I read that. Those four lines are perfect.

me too. Here's to the memory of my precious little girl, Genesis. Stillborn due to anencephaly 3/16/07. Mommy loves you and thinks about you everyday. XOXOX


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hojobj* 
Thank you amydawnsmommy for posting all the information.

I want to add another thing to The Supporting Grieving Parents:

Please don't say "At least you have (insert number here) beautiful children to appreciate!"

Just say, "I'm sorry, please call me if you need to talk." Call the parents frequently to say hello. It's hard to call someone when you are depressed and crying even though you know they can help you through a tough moment.

Remember the father. He feels the loss just as strongly, just differently. My husband started throwing things away to deal with his grief.

You're welcome.








Thank you for sharing too.

Friends and family need to know what they can do to help bereaved parents without hurting them. Men and women's grief is very different.

These links from my site give more information on these topics.
For Friends and Family
Couples' Grief








Remembering our babies


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntoninBeGonin* 
Babybunny didn't work for me.

Thanks for pointing that out. I didn't look it up at the time as it's always been there. I just did a search and learned that after 10 years Susan gave it up. It's really too bad it was an excellent site.


----------

